# Paphiopedilum armeniacum



## JPMC (Sep 24, 2012)

I am really proud of this one. When I received it in 2006 its leaves had rotted away. I procrastinated about throwing the plant out and it rewarded me with a tiny green growth that really took off when placed in this basket. Its first bloom was this past Spring, but this is its first time with two flowers open at once. Flower quality may not be great, but the fact that it bloomed at all after the hot, dry Summer we had is good enough for me.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Sep 24, 2012)

This one never fails to amaze me. Really great job


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2012)

eggshells said:


> This one never fails to amaze me. Really great job


I agree!


----------



## petro (Sep 24, 2012)

Excuse me while I pick my jaw off of the floor. This is just stunning! A question about the culture. I have an armeniacum division on it's way to me and I'd like to grow it in a basket like you have here. Do you grow it in a bark mix lined in sphagnum or do you grow it entirely in sphagnum? I'm assuming the former, but who knows. I have a couple paphs that prefer all sphagnum.


----------



## Spaph (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome culture!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2012)

Your armeniacum culture is what amazes me! I've tried to duplicate your baskets without much success.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2012)

Still amazing.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Your armeniacum culture is what amazes me! I've tried to duplicate your baskets without much success.



Same here !! I am doing everything totally wrong with armeniacums! Jean


----------



## eaborne (Sep 25, 2012)

Spectacular growing!


----------



## Dido (Sep 25, 2012)

Great one congrats on that. Hope to have one like you one day too.

I move now all of mine in inorganic soil and they are all starting to grow faster. Ont that I move last fall has now 1 big new growth and 4 comming. 

The pot for armeniacum has to be big I have the feeling and I get told by a great grower here. He had pots with all 3-4 growth and I taked one home, After it did not grow in the bark he was in, I repoted it in my bark mix, and I broke one stalone moved this in inorgnic and it has giant roots now after 5 month, The maure plant did not really move, so I repotted it and it started to grow now in 2 month. 
I moved now the first dolgoldii into inorganic medium too, because it always had bad roots, but 3 growth, so I will see how it develop.


----------



## emydura (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW. Something most of us can only dream about.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 25, 2012)

petro said:


> Excuse me while I pick my jaw off of the floor. This is just stunning! A question about the culture. I have an armeniacum division on it's way to me and I'd like to grow it in a basket like you have here. Do you grow it in a bark mix lined in sphagnum or do you grow it entirely in sphagnum? I'm assuming the former, but who knows. I have a couple paphs that prefer all sphagnum.



The sphagnum just lines the basket and the middle is filled with a bark-based mix. It likes to be kept most/wet all year long. Do not try a winter rest with a dry mix because any buds that form will blast.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Stunning photo and stunning blooms.


----------



## petro (Sep 25, 2012)

JPMC said:


> The sphagnum just lines the basket and the middle is filled with a bark-based mix. It likes to be kept most/wet all year long. Do not try a winter rest with a dry mix because any buds that form will blast.



Thanks so much, JPMC!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 25, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Your armeniacum culture is what amazes me! I've tried to duplicate your baskets without much success.



I did this as well. Although I have a few stolons that poked the outside. I don't think its growing the same as this plant's phase. 

to JPMC how long did you see movement (growth wise) from the day you transferred it to basket?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2012)

Dido said:


> ... I repoted it in my bark mix, and I broke one stalone moved this *in inorgnic *and it has giant roots now after 5 month, The maure plant did not really move, so I repotted it and it started to grow now in 2 month.
> I moved now the first dolgoldii into inorganic medium too, because it always had bad roots, but 3 growth, so I will see how it develop.



meaning concretely Seramis ..? or similar ?

Jean


----------



## Dido (Sep 25, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> meaning concretely Seramis ..? or similar ?
> 
> Jean



Seramis killed them at all, some kinds dont like it. 

I tried Kanuma and Akadam with limestone Calcium and MG rich. 

The first one I hav in a mix with vilcanic stomes, a few se´ramis limestone and good soil and a little fine bark. 

I think armeniacum likes to be more hummid on the rotos, but not on the top. But only my feeling. 

At the moemtn I have 2 version in a basket one with sphagnum outside and Kanuma limestone inside, the other with a coc fibre on the outside and the same inside. Will make a pic and show.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 25, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I did this as well. Although I have a few stolons that poked the outside. I don't think its growing the same as this plant's phase.
> 
> to JPMC how long did you see movement (growth wise) from the day you transferred it to basket?



That's exactly how mine started. The growth eventually becomes geometric until the basket is filled. A 12 x 6 inch basket takes about 10-12 years to fill under my conditions.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 25, 2012)

JPMC said:


> That's exactly how mine started. The growth eventually becomes geometric until the basket is filled. A 12 x 6 inch basket takes about 10-12 years to fill under my conditions.



Thanks JPMC, I was just being impatient then. Will wait another 10 years.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 25, 2012)

Wonderful plant and blooms!!! Well done!!! :clap:


----------



## Stone (Sep 25, 2012)

I can only hope/wish/dream about one day MAYBE achieving this!!
Fantastic!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 26, 2012)

Your pictures make me Sick!!!  Only kidding of course, keep the pictures and cultural description coming! They are fantastic!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunning plant, the envy of all Parvi growers :clap:


----------



## chrismende (Oct 2, 2012)

My single plant has one single stolon poking out the opposite side. It's not a happy plant, though. I may repot it in new medium now that I have R/O water.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

I love armeniacum and yours looks great. I may have to get one at the local show this March.


----------

